# Forum Learning Russian Language Getting Started with Russian MR.com Lesson Questions  Question about Russian greetings

## Unregistered

how do you say what's up in Russian

----------


## Crocodile

=> Как дела?

----------


## it-ogo

> => Как дела?

 I thought "what's up" means something like "что стряслось?"

----------


## Crocodile

> I thought "what's up" means something like "что стряслось?"

  I think "что стряслось?" is more like "What happened?" The greeting "what's up?" is just an informal way of saying "How're you doing?"

----------


## dimon4ik

You can say this to your friends: "что творишь?" or "как оно ничего?" or "что новенького?" All this phrases will transmit meaning "what's up?"

----------

